# USGS/ND Pheasant Overview



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Kind of neat reading:
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... /manag.htm


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't "Bank" pheasants! Should've shot more of those cocks at the end of the year. Better dead that way, then laying dead in a snow bank!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Better for the roosters to be dead than chasing the hens away from food in the winter.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick thanks for the link! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Interesting read!


----------

